# Fairborn Show And Swap - What Date?



## partsguy (Jun 1, 2016)

The Link's n' Kinks Show and Swap is in June, but the only date I can find is the 28th, which is a Tuesday! Is this the right date? The monthly swap-only meet is on the 25th.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 1, 2016)

25th I'm seeing


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> 25th I'm seeing




So, the judged show is on the 25th? Cool!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 25, 2016)

Next one this Saturday, who's coming ?


----------



## partsguy (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't know if I will, we had virtually no buyers last time. I sold some of my crap on eBay.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 28, 2016)

Maybe haven't decided yet.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 29, 2016)

The very first show there was packed and spectacular. I don't why attendance has been declining?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 29, 2016)

Yea not sure either , nice show I think , maybe this one will be good


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 29, 2016)

Yea not sure either , nice show I think , maybe this one will be good


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 29, 2016)

Always a good show


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 29, 2016)

Not a big enough show to do once a month, imho, if it gets to small with no buyers and only a few venders its not worth going, unless you live close. 
Like some monthly car shows, the same cars over & over.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 29, 2016)

your right don same cars over and over !!!!!!i dont even go any more ,no more cars no more shows!!!!!!


----------

